# Governor Kasich's Executive Order Gives Ohio Tough New Injection Well Rules



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Today Gov. Kasich signed Executive Order 2012-09K which authorizes ODNR to require additional testing and safeguards as part of the permitting process for an injection well.

More...

More...


----------

